# hi Expats



## snooky (Feb 18, 2008)

Hello everybody Snooky here(steve snook),glad to be here and looking forward to meeting some new friends and doing a bit of dancing in the sun....
And maybe the odd DJ spot......
Few things about myself,been in spain for 6 years,mainly for the winters,go back to uk for the summers....just got back into the scene last summer after 32 year break.....wish i had saved all my old records.
I started out at 14 going to allnighters and went to Wigan not long after my birthday,by the age of 17 i had things like The Professionals,Jimmy Mack,Billy Woods,i could go on......
Sold most to Dave Greet,50 pence per week installments......had great collection got most things from John Manship,Richard Searling,Ian Clarke to name but a few,had many friends Dave Thorley,Ade Pountain,Ady Croassdale,Tony Ellis,Guy Hennigan,Pete widd etc etc...
Went to most all nights except Cleethorpes(sadly missed)too far to travel 30 years ago,,,,used to take 5 hours to get to Wigan from the west country.
If anyone wants to say hello pleased to hear from you and hope to meet others in the near future have a natter about old days
cheers snooky


----------



## jakaka (Oct 21, 2007)

snooky said:


> Hello everybody Snooky here(steve snook),glad to be here and looking forward to meeting some new friends and doing a bit of dancing in the sun....
> And maybe the odd DJ spot......
> Few things about myself,been in spain for 6 years,mainly for the winters,go back to uk for the summers....just got back into the scene last summer after 32 year break.....wish i had saved all my old records.
> I started out at 14 going to allnighters and went to Wigan not long after my birthday,by the age of 17 i had things like The Professionals,Jimmy Mack,Billy Woods,i could go on......
> ...



Hola snooky, welcome to the forum, thanks for the info about yourself blimey I must be a boring old fart I haven't heard of any of those that you listed. Never been to a disco or gig in my life but I did manage to get to see the Three Tenors at Wembley. The last CD I bought was Katherine Jenkins, although I do have quite a bit of Bob Dylan; I had to settle for CD's as ex got the vinyls as a divorce settlement and the 3 seater sofa Never been to Wigan, where in the West Country are you talking about?

I'm based Coasta de la Luz, bought here 5 years ago love the place but it can get a little windy at times, spend most of my days in my own world with my thoughts and often wonder where the hell am I when I wake up

Catch ya later, Jakaka......................Question for you Mitzyboy, why is the spell check such a pain it never works for me. we need a lurrrvvvv smiley as well.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

jakaka said:


> Hola snooky, welcome to the forum, thanks for the info about yourself blimey I must be a boring old fart I haven't heard of any of those that you listed. Never been to a disco or gig in my life but I did manage to get to see the Three Tenors at Wembley. The last CD I bought was Katherine Jenkins, although I do have quite a bit of Bob Dylan; I had to settle for CD's as ex got the vinyls as a divorce settlement and the 3 seater sofa Never been to Wigan, where in the West Country are you talking about?
> 
> I'm based Coasta de la Luz, bought here 5 years ago love the place but it can get a little windy at times, spend most of my days in my own world with my thoughts and often wonder where the hell am I when I wake up
> 
> Catch ya later, Jakaka......................Question for you Mitzyboy, why is the spell check such a pain it never works for me. we need a lurrrvvvv smiley as well.


YOU'VE NEVER BEEN TO A DISCO 

I neveer borther wiv ther spoll cheque az I downt reely nead it
We are smilishly challenged on this forum I'm afraid


----------



## jakaka (Oct 21, 2007)

Stravinsky said:


> YOU'VE NEVER BEEN TO A DISCO
> 
> I neveer borther wiv ther spoll cheque az I downt reely nead it
> We are smilishly challenged on this forum I'm afraid


Shhhhhh. don't shout that out so loud!!! Don't want the others to hear how sad I am. When I was in my 30's I did organise a disco for the local kids, it was in the 80's and punks were in full swing, I was standing at the door checking em to make sure they didn't have alcohol with them, if they did I HAD to take it and look after it. One young chappy about 15 squeezed my boobs and asked if they were real...................It made my day, week, month, damn it, it made my year


----------



## algorfa (May 12, 2007)

Hay,

28 years ago, it sounds as though it made your life. I know it made mine, I still dream about it.

D


----------



## jakaka (Oct 21, 2007)

Damatt said:


> Hay,
> 
> 28 years ago, it sounds as though it made your life. I know it made mine, I still dream about it.
> 
> D


OK clever cloggs where was it.......


----------



## algorfa (May 12, 2007)

oh that is a shame, I thought you would have remembered, it cant have been that good then, ah well, never mind, you can win them all.

D


----------



## jakaka (Oct 21, 2007)

Damatt said:


> oh that is a shame, I thought you would have remembered, it cant have been that good then, ah well, never mind, you can win them all.
> 
> D




I suffer from a lot of senior moments, you will have to help an old girl out here


----------

